# Not So Short Review of My First Train Trip...



## dabrilloman (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi everybody!

Just returned April 3rd from my first train trip. St. Paul-Chicago-New Orleans and back.

First I just want to say it was a great time, I can honestly say I am a now a train convert and will ride when ever I can!

Starting in St. Paul (Wed Mar 29)...was able to board 45 minutes before on time departure, even had breakfast in front of me before the Empire Builder even started to move. It was a good breakfast, a bit better than what I thought it might be. It was a nice day, clear weather, made for nice scenery. We made good time and were in Chicago about 20 minutes early.

So that gave myself and my friend about 3 and a half hours to wander Chicago, had lunch, walked to Michigan Ave, and back. The station in Chicago could use some more room in the waiting areas or a little better organization. Maybe it was just extra busy that day, but it did seem to be a bit chaotic.

Boarded the City of New Orleans, departed Chicago on time, settled in to our seats for the trip. It was a fairly smooth ride the whole way. Went to the lounge, had a few adult beverages with our snacks we brought along and watched the scenery for a couple of hours before getting back to our seats for some sleep. I found it not too hard to sleep in the coach seats, got some good rest. Woke up in Memphis, had a decent breakfast sandwich and muffin in the louge car and was awake for the rest of the ride to the Big Easy. The sites coming into NO were fantastic very interesting riding over the swamps! Even arrived an hour early!

The trip back...

April 2, departing NO. The CONO departed on time, had a roomette for the trip back which was nice. Settled in, had a couple AB's (adult bevies) from our own stash in the room and watched the swamps again, even got to see a couple of gators swimming around, so cool! Had the steak for dinner, was a bit disappointed with it, a bit too well done. But all in all a decent dinner. Then back to the roomette to turn in. Found out that I do not fit too well in the upper bunk of a roomette, I am 6' 1". Anybody taller than that, take my advice, sleep in the lower bunk! So it was a bit of a fitfull sleep. I got up at about 5:15 and went to the lounge to strech. I had breakfast promptly at 6, again a good breakfast. Got into Chicago a bit late, but it was no problem as we had almost a 5 and a half hour layover. So we went to the Willis Tower (formerly Sears). Went to the Skydeck, was fun although I just could not get up the nerve to step out into those clear boxes that they have hanging out over the edge of the buiding! Went back to Union Station and it was the same before...chaotic! Small waiting areas and not very much info given out about when boarding will be.

Well...we board the EB. On time depature and settle in. By this time I am pretty much ready to get home, so it was nap time as much as I could. We got stuck behind an unnamed frieght as they called it, so we were about almost an hour late into St. Paul.

All in all, a very enjoyable first trip on Amtrak. I want to give a shout out to Manny, our SCA. He did a very nice job for us! Thanks Manny!

So Ihave already decided to ride Amtrak to Reno next March for our USBC Bowling Tourney. Looking forward to it already!


----------



## Jimhudson (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad u enjoyed ur trip/NOL is a great place to visit! Now that u have the train "bug" u can start planning future trips in addition to Reno!(the Cali Zephyr is a fantastic ride!) Know what u mean bout the top bunk in a Superliner/they're known as the coffin! LOL


----------



## Dovecote (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy to hear that you were impressed with train travel and you will be a repeat passenger. In regard to the "small" waiting area in CHI, it sounds like you did not use the Metropolitan Lounge on your return trip to St. Paul. You were entitled to stay in the lounge since you arrived into CHI on the CONO in a sleeper car. If this happens again just show your ticket stub, which indicates you were in a sleeping car, to the lounge attendant. The boarding process from the Metropolitan Lounge is well organized and usually occurs before coach boarding in the station waiting area.


----------



## Linda T (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, what a great report! I'm so happy all went well for you, and a bit jealous you got to see alligators in the wild.  But seriously, I'm glad to hear you had a great trip :excl:


----------



## dabrilloman (Apr 8, 2012)

Dovecote said:


> Happy to hear that you were impressed with train travel and you will be a repeat passenger. In regard to the "small" waiting area in CHI, it sounds like you did not use the Metropolitan Lounge on your return trip to St. Paul. You were entitled to stay in the lounge since you arrived into CHI on the CONO in a sleeper car. If this happens again just show your ticket stub, which indicates you were in a sleeping car, to the lounge attendant. The boarding process from the Metropolitan Lounge is well organized and usually occurs before coach boarding in the station waiting area.



Thanks for the tip, I did not know you could use the lounge at the detination end of a trip if you have a layover.


----------



## dabrilloman (Apr 8, 2012)

dabrilloman said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to hear that you were impressed with train travel and you will be a repeat passenger. In regard to the "small" waiting area in CHI, it sounds like you did not use the Metropolitan Lounge on your return trip to St. Paul. You were entitled to stay in the lounge since you arrived into CHI on the CONO in a sleeper car. If this happens again just show your ticket stub, which indicates you were in a sleeping car, to the lounge attendant. The boarding process from the Metropolitan Lounge is well organized and usually occurs before coach boarding in the station waiting area.
> ...


DESTINATION....DESTINATION!!!

Not detination!!! OOPS!!!


----------



## caravanman (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,

Nice report, seems the sort of trip most would enjoy without any big issues! Glad to know you have enjoyed your train trip and are up for more.

Ed


----------



## TraneMan (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip!

Now just have to plan another trip after your bowling trip.. i'd say take the Empire Builder out west.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you had a nice trip to NOL.  We are headed there next Monday via the Crescent.

Yes, it is a bit tight in that upper bunk, but I am 6'6" and have made it several times, albeit with a stiff neck sometimes :giggle:

Look forward to your future reports.


----------



## jebr (Apr 8, 2012)

TraneMan said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip!
> 
> Now just have to plan another trip after your bowling trip.. i'd say take the Empire Builder out west.


May be able to take that out to Reno! Since it's impossible to connect same-day from the Empire Builder to the California Zephyr in CHI, he'd have to take the Empire Builder west, connect in Portland, and then connect in Sacramento between the Coast Starlight and the California Zephyr.


----------



## dabrilloman (Apr 8, 2012)

jebr said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip!
> ...


I most likely will drive down to either Ottumwa. IA, or Omaha NE and catch the Zephyr there. The only thing that is a bother right now is the price of the roomettes. Even looking out as far as I can right now (Feb 2013), the roomette is $384 each way! Pretty steep, even with meals included. The seat itself is cheap enough, $266 round trip.

Does anybody have any tips on how many points you need to get maybe a discount on a roomette? I know I do not have anywhere near enough to get a freebie outright. So unless I can catch a fire sale or a roomie for the roomette, I will be snoozing in a coach seat.


----------



## JC Hess (May 24, 2012)

Wondering if your roomette was on the upper or lower level? We are booked for a lower level roomette and just wondering pros and cons of lower level sleepers.

Thanks.


----------



## Pat Harper (May 25, 2012)

JC Hess said:


> Wondering if your roomette was on the upper or lower level? We are booked for a lower level roomette and just wondering pros and cons of lower level sleepers.
> 
> Thanks.


I've been on both lower and upper and I prefer the upper. You will be able to access your luggage easier, since the luggage rack is on the same level, also the shower is on the lower level as well as more toilets. However, to get coffee and access the dining car, you'll need to go up a winding staircase, since the coffee station is at the top of the stairs, and access to the dining car is on the upper level.


----------

